# ROCKY MOUNTAIN ETSX 70 RAHMENSET mit RS, Fox, RaceFace: 500.-



## olli (23. Dezember 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190275853276


----------



## olli (27. Dezember 2008)

JETZT: 399.- für RAHMEN - FEDERBEIN - KURBELN - VORBAU

Die Gabel und der Steuersatz gehen extra ...






[/QUOTE]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

